# Debian sur MBP | Pas de wifi sans fil



## D3falt (18 Août 2016)

Bonsoir,

Après avoir installer Debian 8 en dualboot sur mon MBP fin 2014, je constate qu'il est impossible d'utiliser et d'aller sur internet avec Debian sans l'aide de mon cable ethernet, je pense qu'il faut installer les drivers wifi qui correspondent à ma carte wifi, mais je ne sais comment faire! 

Merci d'avances pour votre aide!


----------



## HalfTeh23 (19 Août 2016)

Tiens: https://wiki.debian.org/MacBook/Wireless
Je pense pas que ça doit être très compliqué, il suffit de faire un 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
```
 et j'imagine de redémarrer et ça devrais marcher. (Après, je suppose, j'ai pas de MBP de 2014, ni de Debian sur mon MBP, dans mes vagues souvenir quand j'essayais de faire marcher la WiFi sur mon iMac sous Ubuntu, c'était ça qu'il fallait faire)
Bonne chance 
EDIT: Je viens de retourner sur le thread que j'utilisais pour mon iMac (https://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=785291), tu peux aussi essayer ça:

```
sudo apt-get update
```
Puis un 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
```


----------

